

A Hypothesis Concerning the Perceived Break of the Curveball - px
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0013296

======
martinkallstrom
Can anyone explain what phenomenon they are referring to? I'm not familiar
with it.

